# Space clipper



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I started this a while back and am trying to finish it up.

I'm almost done, I just have to paint a few details, clear coat it, and add the windows.





























I'm not sure if I love the surface decals. They are more to scale
than engraved panel lines, but kind of look like decals.

I used the TSDS interior and Pam Am decals.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice and clean job!! This spacecraft is beautiful.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks!

I have the old Aurora kit to build also.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice job!I really need to finish mine. I got the ParaGrafix's interior built (all 36 chairs!) and then ran out of motivation.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have the ParaGrafix set also. I might attempt it for my original Aurora kit.

Those seats look intimidating!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Take a look on my work here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/275-moebius-models/400451-wip-moebius-space-clipper-2001-aso.html

I hope it will help.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I remember that thread. Nice work there!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Your build looks very nice. Very clean. As far as how to make the decals looks less like decals, maybe if you did a light overspray with a thinned down mix of the white hull color? Or added a little light weathering? Maybe do a wash with black or grey acrylics? It would either look great or turn out looking like crap. Maybe you shouldn't take the chance. 

For my own Clipper, I got the Pan Am decals from JT Graphics and the Paragrafix PE interior.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, I've been toying with weathering it. I got the clear flat coat on today. That and lots off microsol/set
made the decals blend in well. 
For me its the artwork. It just kind of looks weak. Part of it could be my goof on the top decal.

This weekend I'll finish the detail painting and put in the pilot windscreen. I'll probably use kyrstal clear
on the side windows.

Moebius said they might be re releasing this kit next year.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Nice work! 
The clipper is one of my favorite craft.

I do hope that Moebius does re-release it as I never managed to purchase that kit.
I have had to make do with my old Airfix version. And like the Aurora version it is not too accurate!

It would be great if they could sort out the rights to include the PanAm decals this time around.


Alien


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I think the Aurora kit is accurate. The panel lines are way too big, but the shape is good. The shape of both
the Aurora kit and the Moebius kit are almost identical. Moebius says it is an all new kit,
not a repop of the old Aurora kit, but it has the engine room engravings of the old kit and the size is 
identical. 

If memory serves me, the Airfix kit is way too fat.

Yah, I was surprised to see that the PanAm decals were not included, luckily there are 
aftermarket decal available. 

Does Moebius have the 2001 license now? I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes Moebius has the 2001 license right now- they are re-releasing the Clipper and the Moon Bus in the near future and looking at other subjects in the future. great work on your Clipper!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

mach7 said:


> If memory serves me, the Airfix kit is way too fat.


Yes, you are correct it is a bit on the fat side and the cabin windows were too long. But the biggest problem is that the engines are way too high. The cabin windows were an easy correction on my model but the engine hump?? Not so much!
I also had the re-release of the Airfix kit so it was also missing PanAm decals. Ahh Licensing!

Alien


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Alien said:


> I also had the re-release of the Airfix kit so it was also missing PanAm decals. Ahh Licensing!


I wonder what the legal issue could be with using the Pan Am name and logo, since Pan American World Airways ceased to exist in 1991.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

scotpens said:


> I wonder what the legal issue could be with using the Pan Am name and logo, since Pan American World Airways ceased to exist in 1991.


Even though the Pan Am company no longer exists, you can bet that someone still owns the trademarks for everything, including the logos.
just in case someone wants to start up a new company and call itself Pan Am. There could be money to be made!

Alien


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The PanAm name, and all rights to it are owned by a New Hampshire railway company. Guilford Transportation.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

mach7 said:


> I'm not sure if I love the surface decals. They are more to scale than engraved panel lines, but kind of look like decals.


Yeah. I wonder if they could be improved by changing the sheen on different panels?
1 - paint/gloss ship
2 - apply decals
3 - matte coat overall
4 - mask some panels, spray with semi-flat clear? (maybe have a different sheen on various _white_ panels?)

It might work, it might not.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Good idea Steve. 

I've basically finished her up. I'm vacillating on weathering.

I'm up to step 3, Ive flat coated the ship. That helped the decals blend in
As I hoped it would. 

It would not be too hard to mask and spray some gloss on her.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You know just a little scorching around the engine exhaust vents and maybe some on the leading edge of the wings and underside of the nose and some steaks on the underside would do it. It's amazing to me how some light weathering adds such a sense of realism to a subject. Maybe look at photos of one of the NASA space shuttles for inspiration.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, I'm thinking of some black/metalic eye shade around the engines, OMS, and retros.

I had good luck on my X-20 with some reentry scoring.



















That is a silver/white, I wonder if that could be replicated subtly on white?

The effect needs to be very light, but noticeable.

I think I was a bit too subtle on my moonbus,










One of these days I'll try the multi layer painting that you have such good results with.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've weathered the clipper a bit.

It's mostly black/silver eye shadow from revlon.

I applied it with micro brushes, old paint brushes, and the
applicator that came with the makeup.

I went with blackish so it would show up better, but as with the real
shuttle I think silver/white would be more realistic. It just would
not show at this scale.














































I'm not really satisfied with the top of the wings. I think
I was too heavy but the rest I like. 
I think the bottom of the wings came out well. I assume the 
clipper would re enter flat, belly first like the shuttle and the streaking
would be linear outward. 

Next I think I'll add some silver/white scoring to the black engine
exhaust.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Not sure about the radial streaks on the underside. With the surface being mostly flat I would expect to see streaks going straight back from the leading edges of the wings. Also the bottom would be more heavily streaked than the top which I think is already your intent.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You could be correct. I was going for the principal of spanwise flow for swept wing aircraft, however that might not hold
for the high Mach numbers that the clipper would re enter at. 

I'll sleep on it and maybe redo it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I reduced the weathering a bit and I think it looks much better now.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gorgeous!!!!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks!

It was a very enjoyable build. I happy with the results.

Moebius says they might be re releasing the clipper next year. Maybe the moonbus also.
We can hope for other 2001 kits now that they have the license.

I have an original Aurora kit from the late '60s that I will build one day with the nice, and
kind of intimidating, Paragrafix PE set.

Here is the Clipper in my compact 2001 display.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice group!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

mach7 said:


> I reduced the weathering a bit and I think it looks much better now.


Yeah -- that's really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job! 

Weathering is a technique which I need to improve if I am want to build those very old trucks and military kits in a diorama, with dust, mud, oil and stains made by smoke coming from the exhausts. 

Maybe I have to take classes about this subject with a more experienced modeler.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

mach7 said:


> ...I have an original Aurora kit from the late '60s that I will build one day with the nice, and kind of intimidating, Paragrafix PE set...


I am so conflicted on this. While I would love to see an Aurora built with my etch, I have this minor feeling that it would be sacrilege to sully a classic with it. Outstanding paint job, check. Nice decals, check. PE ... ehhhh. It just doesn't, IMHO, fit with a kit of that period.

That said, I'd LOVE to see it!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The Moonbus and the Space Clipper are on my short list of favorite space ships.... I really like your job on the Clipper, very nice work. The different panel colors makes it look so much better. When I did mine a decade ago, I didn't do that and I regret it so much. It's on my re-do model list.........


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

f1steph said:


> The Moonbus and the Space Clipper are on my short list of favorite space ships.... I really like your job on the Clipper, very nice work. The different panel colors makes it look so much better. When I did mine a decade ago, I didn't do that and I regret it so much. It's on my re-do model list.........


The panel colors are all decals. For good or bad Moebius decided to forgo most of the surface detail and go with the decals. While it is more to scale I kind of miss the panel lines, but you cant argue with the results. They really do look nice the more I look at the finished clipper.

I did add some silver weathering to the engine exhaust since I last posted photos. It adds a little more to the look.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It was for bad, IMHO.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super nice work! Thanks for posting.


----------

